# Do you know what size your toothbrush is?



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

it's usually like from 50 to 70 from what I've seen at the stores


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I'm not sure what size mine is. But I do make sure to always get the one's without ribs on the rubber grip cause fungus _always_ seems to grow on it eventually, and it gets really gross.


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

lol, the humble toothbrush. 
All I know is I get medium hardness and it has to be blue.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

THey have varying toothbrush sizes?? Mine is just....normal toothbrush size I think...


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Toothbrushes have sizes?~


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ that's what I thought! I have no idea, but I always get the soft, and it has to have one of them fancy handles. Money is no object.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

My toothbrush is mouth-sized. It fits in my mouth. :yes

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

All I saw on the main page was "Do you know what size your..."

Could've gone a whole other direction. winky winky wink winky.

Anyways I don't know my toothbrush.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

ShinAkuma said:


> it's usually like from 50 to 70 from what I've seen at the stores


50 to 70 what? What is the unit of measurement?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

12 people agreed with me that we don't know the size of our toothbrushes. :lol


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

8.5x6. O crap you said toothbrush...


----------



## brokensaint (Aug 27, 2009)

Your Crazy said:


> 8.5x6. O crap you said toothbrush...


Beat me too it.:lol


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm aware that they come in various sizes, but I have no idea what the different sizes are or which size mine would be.

Mine is on the small side as that allows one to reach way back to get at wisdom teeth that I still have.

And you all probably thought a big mouth like me would have a big brush, right?:lol


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Wow, now this is a new one! :lol

Eh... adult size medium, despite my big mouth!


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I just buy the cheapest one. I've never looked at the sizes or the bristle strength or anything. As long as it doesn't draw blood, it's fine.


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Mine is adult sized.
Standard, I figure, since that's what it usually says on the package... or something along those lines.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

I just bought one and it's 40. Don't know if that's big or small I just got the one without a lot of weird bristles going in different directions.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

50T...whatever that means.
All I know was it was in a 2 pack at Wegmans and it has a tongue cleaner on the other side, and it was $2.50 (it was in an overflowing crate)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Adult sized, Soft full head. :um


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Ospi said:


> THey have varying toothbrush sizes?? Mine is just....normal toothbrush size I think...


x2


----------

